# TV-Karte USB für .de und .fr



## Moartel (1. September 2006)

Sers,
ich suche einen TV-USB-Stick den ich in Deutschland und Frankreich benutzen kann. Er muss also auch das westliche SECAM in Frankreich unterstützen. Sollte er Digitales Fernsehen können hätte ich nichts dagegen, ist aber kein Muss. Leider habe ich mich mit diesen Geräten noch nie beschäftigt, habe also dementsprechend keine Ahnung. Da auf den Herstellerseiten nichts explizites darüber steht bin ich gerade ein wenig aufgeschmissen. Aber vielleicht kennt sich hier jemand aus?
Danke schonmal, 

Gruß, 

Moartel


----------

